# New DHCP Reservation automatically being set to inactive on a Windows 2003 Server



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am running a Windows 2003 Server, and every time that I add a DHCP Reservation, for at least one networked piece of equipment, the Reservation is automatically set to inactive.

Strangely when I look at the device under DHCP I notice that it has an odd Unique ID as shown below -










However if I ping the device, and then issue the arp -a command on my local computer to determine the devices actual mac address I see b8-27-eb-f1-71-6a (which if one looks closely is featured twice in the long number shown under Unique ID).

If anybody has seen this issue, or even better knows how to fix it can you please share?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

The active/inactive indicator indicates whether your DHCP server has handed out the address or not. Most networking equipment isn't/shouldn't be using DHCP, so the address is reserved won't be handed out to any devices because it is reserved for a particular MAC address, and the device it is reserved for isn't asking for one. Is your network device using DHCP? If so, you might want to consider configuring a static IP. 

As for the mysterious UID... I tried dissecting a bit: 
Original UID: ebf1716a000100011cdd6062b827ebf1716a 
Visible Mac: ebf1716a b827ebf1716a 
Mystery nums: 000100011cdd6062 
Mystery nums total: 16 digits 
Mystery nums hex to dec: 281479755948130 
Mystery nums in 4-char increments: 0001.0001.1cdd.6062 
Mystery nums hex to dec: 1.1.7389.24674 

Mystery nums in 8-char increments: 00010001.1cdd6062 
Mystery nums hex to dec: 65537.484270178 
The first number I recognize... 65537, which is *really* close to the max possible ports of 65535. Since this is low-level, I'm not sure how exactly ports are handled/described, but at this point, I'm grasping at straws. I've got nothing at the moment for that mysterious UID.


----------

